# A list of things to do when you arrive



## abir50 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all,
I am US Permanent Resident (Family Sponsored) and already have my Green card and Social Security card.

I have been in US from June to July 2013 for two months and now I am back to my country.

Actually apart from the proceedings I also looked for a job (I am a Mechanical Engineer with almost 5 years experience with MBA degree) but it looked to me its a safe bet if I have my Masters in Engineering. I am thinking to apply in Universities in Texas and I am confident by grace of God I will be able to get admission.

So I am thinking to settle in Texas State as told by many people during my time in US , its the best for Engineers since I have some experience from Oil and Gas Field.

So probably next year in January, 2014 I will move permanently. *I need some thorough advice on all aspects to settle.*



Which city will be best (Dallas, San Antonio, Houston)?

Please look as a reference at the link from Australian forum to give me some details.

Thanks in Advance.

Good day.
Regards- Saimon
:usa2:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/3509-list-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

Both my cousins live in Dallas and work as petroleum engineers in the same company, so obviously there are some great job prospects in that city if you're involved in oil or gas.

And be sure you don't stay away too long, because they'll take away your green card if you're gone for longer than a year at a time.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no such thing as Admission by the Grace of God. 
If you return to school this will amongst other factors determine your location. Otherwise - stay flexible until you have landed the perfect job.
Have you registered for Selective Service if you are eligible? 
Have you established ties such as bak accounts?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The_Okie said:


> And be sure you don't stay away too long, because they'll take away your green card if you're gone for longer than a year at a time.


Green Card Holders are not prisoners. Stays out of country over a year generally require a Reentry Permit. OP states that he will make the permanent move within roughly six months. 
There is nobody standing at point of entry "taking away" Green Cards.


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

twostep said:


> There is no such thing as Admission by the Grace of God.


To each their own, man. 

And I'm not saying they rip the green card out of your hands, tar and feather you at POE, but it can lead to long interrogations. It happens fairly often that the LPR isn't aware of the reentry permits and the general usage of the green card.


----------



## abir50 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you so much ffor all the reply.

I know that I have to enter within one year so, its not a problem as I am hoping to enter way before the deadline.

As for admission, I am having preparation or GRE and TOEFL and after its finished I will apply and hopefully will get atleast in one school. [I am applying in all schools of Texas only]

now my query was:

1. What Docs are required to *open bank account* ?
2. What Docx are required to* rent a house* and how hard it is for a new immigrant to rent without any credit record?
3. How to find best *car insurance in Texas*?
4. How to find *Private Medical Insurance* and do I need that or *Medicare /Medicad* will be free for me to use?
5. How good is transport system in Texas? I mean is it like New York with Subway Train and Bus or a *car is a must?*
6. Is International license valid for some time till I get USA License?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

> 1. What Docs are required to open bank account ?


Primarily basic identification documents (plus money to open the account). 


> 2. What Docx are required to rent a house and how hard it is for a new immigrant to rent without any credit record?


It can get difficult with no credit record. Consider offering a larger deposit or prepaying several months of rent if you can.


> 3. How to find best car insurance in Texas?


Define "best" - if you mean cheapest, it's one thing. If you want a company that will actually pay your losses with minimum hassle when you get into an accident, that's entirely different.


> 4. How to find Private Medical Insurance and do I need that or Medicare /Medicad will be free for me to use?


The US has no national health care system. Health insurance is often available through your employer with some sort of cost-sharing arrangement. To find health insurance on your own means you'll pay the top rates. The so-called Obamacare is coming into effect next year, and normally you should be able to find insurance through one of the "exchanges" however I think Texas may have opted out of the exchange program. (Someone here from Texas will know whether this is the case.) 


> 5. How good is transport system in Texas? I mean is it like New York with Subway Train and Bus or a car is a must?


Unless you're in a major city (like New York) public transport is usually haphazard at best. Check the website of the city or town you're planning on living in to see what (if anything) is available. Generally, a car is a necessity.


> 6. Is International license valid for some time till I get USA License?


An international license is nothing but a standardized translation of your home country license (and must be presented with your home country license to be considered valid). In Texas, you have 90 days to get a local license. Tried to get you the website with the details, but they seem to be down at the moment. Google "Texas driving license" and it should be the first site on the list.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

All U.S. states and the District of Columbia will have healthcare exchanges opening later this year (on October 1, 2013) for enrollment for 2014. Texas's health insurance exchange will be operated by the U.S. federal government. More information will be available at Healthcare.gov including medical insurance plans, prices, and enrollment information.


----------



## abir50 (Apr 17, 2013)

What are the ways of building credit?


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

abir50 said:


> What are the ways of building credit?


One good way is to get a pre-paid credit card. Its a visa, master card or amex that you load with cash deposit. Your "credit" limit is what's on the card but they report to the three credit agencies. There are some that grant you a limited credit line over and above what you pre-load. You can search online for best deal. A gas cc and department store cc is also another way to go. Even just doing a rent to own at a furniture store will help you establish and build credit!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I think you mean a secured credit card. I don't think prepaid debit card accounts are reported to credit bureaus.

There's a reasonably complete list of retail store credit cards here. If any of them have an annual fee, look for another -- you shouldn't pay any such fee. Of course you need to remain in good standing and pay your credit card bill always on time. Also, a retail store credit card is a bad value if you use it to buy things you don't need. Start with a card for a store where you already shop, use it to buy things you already buy, and (if available), take advantage of card promotions to make the things you already buy less expensive.

Prepaid debit cards don't typically help build a credit history, and they're often quite expensive to operate. Besides, practically every bank issues ATM/debit cards these days, and it's rather easy to open a bank account in the U.S. (Hint: Look at credit unions. They usually offer the best deals.) If for some reason you aren't able to find a good banking deal then I'm impressed with the American Express Bluebird card which is available online and at Walmart. Check the fee schedule carefully, but as long as you're not careless that card is fee free to operate. Again, though, pre-paid debit cards typically don't help you build a credit history, although since the Bluebird card is operated by American Express it might help you in the future to qualify for an American Express credit card. (The American Express Blue Cash Everyday credit card, with no annual fee, is a very good one for purchases in the U.S.) Also, the Bluebird card is a good one for U.S. credit limited expats who want to access their U.S. dollar funds in the U.S. from outside the U.S. since it does not have extra foreign currency transaction fees.

Capital One offers an unsecured credit card targeted at new immigrants to the U.S. called the "Cash Rewards for Newcomers" credit card, with no annual fee. It's a good card if you can get it. I've read reports that many "newcomers" don't qualify, so Capital One then tries to offer its secured credit card which is less good and which has a $29 annual fee (plus one-time deposit). In that case, if you absolutely must have a secured credit card, it's not too bad, but I would compare that card to the Wells Fargo secured Visa credit card which has a $25 annual fee but which also has higher foreign currency transaction fees.

If you are a university student in the U.S. you can often qualify for a low limit unsecured credit card with no credit history. Make sure there is no annual fee -- you don't need to pay that, the market is competitive -- and check fees carefully. As always, pay your bills on time.

Never, never use a credit card for a cash advance or at an ATM except in a dire emergency with no other options. It's expensive.

Some employers will offer "company credit cards" which they require employees to use for company expenses such as business travel. Usually these are personal cards and not true company cards -- a growing abuse, in my view -- but since they are personal cards they will help build a credit history (or damage one if they're not paid on time). Since they are issued only to individuals with steady jobs for a specific employer the credit card company is much more willing to issue them, even without a credit history. If you do get one of these cards, make sure you pay it off on time, even if that means "floating" your company's untimely reimbursements to you. And bear in mind in the U.S. that you are not required to take out a personal line of credit for your employer as a condition of employment -- that's clearly illegal -- so you can refuse such personally liable cards. If your company issues you a true company-liable card they can require you to use that, or if you accept a personally-liable "company" card your employer can require you to use that card for business expenses if you have the card at all. But your employer cannot legally require you to take a personally liable card, i.e. to extend them credit, as a condition of employment.

If you open an account for a utility -- electricity, water, etc. -- and if you pay your bills on time that usually helps build a good credit history. Many utilities report to credit bureaus. Mobile phone service is another example, although prepaid service is generally a much better deal. (And it's rarely worth taking the worse deal on anything solely to build a credit history.) If you buy something on an installment plan -- with a promotion such as "0% interest for 6 months" -- and pay your bills on time that helps build a credit history. Furniture and electronics stores sometimes make those offers. Again, don't take those offers unless they're genuinely good deals on things you would be buying anyway, and check the fees very carefully to make sure you're actually getting a good deal.


----------

